# Giants in the Gulf



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

As many of us know the giant bluefins are around in the central Gulf from April to June. The Gulf has been designated as spawning grounds for the species and targeting bluefins is not permitted. So be sure to retreive your spread when you encounter them. Usually, a few are caught each year and the schools are moving fast and found waaay offshore from 120 nm to 160nm. They usually eat when they come into the baits and double and triple hookups have happened. The Restitution landed three about five years ago, but the season was closed. One recreational incidental caught fish can be kept as a trophy with a minimum size of 73"The fish around here are over 100" so the 73" minimum should not be an issue. Annie Girl and Sophie Louise both boated 105" fish during last years Memorial Day tournament. Tight lines and heavy tackle...lets see if someone can put it all together to land one of these.......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Xiphius (5/13/2009)* Tight lines and heavy tackle...lets see if someone can put it all together to land one of these.......


cant target them oke sure would be fun trying not to catch them


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can take your souped up Spheros and it will be over in about 3 shakes of his tail.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

not gonna lie, team "woody" has got a hard-on for boating a bluefin this year...be it from north carolina next spring or (preferably) the gulf in the next 60 days or so...


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/13/2009)*not gonna lie, team "woody" has got a hard-on for boating a bluefin this year...be it from north carolina next spring or (preferably) the gulf in the next 60 days or so...




Team Woody??? Hahaha does that team consist of all the action figures you play with in the bath tub every night??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (5/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (5/13/2009)*not gonna lie, team "woody" has got a hard-on for boating a bluefin this year...be it from north carolina next spring or (preferably) the gulf in the next 60 days or so...
> ...



lol shh. they have feelings too.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot damnnn.. I would love to hook three of those at the same time! Maybe out by the independence hub!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Loyd's Ridge is actually the best place to target them this time of year in the Gulf.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as targeting the Bluefin, the only way is to have air support and guidance.. due to thier highly migratory nature. These are truley the needle in the haystack<STRIKE>.</STRIKE>All catches in the central gulfto my knowlege have been incidental ...right place ...right time... right tackle. Bring your 130# class outfits start at the 1000 fathom and head south looking for bait and volkswagons jumping.


----------

